# Great News!



## 1hand (Jan 4, 2012)

Found out today that I'm the going to get to try out this new robotic hand! They have pitched my story to a bunch of press today like Good Morning America and such to see if they want to cover my story next week.


This what was sent out to over 100 different press outfits
http://web.me.com/aadmarketingmedia/Site/Matt_Razink.html

Matt


----------



## steamer (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations Matt!

We expect a full report on the progress and the technology!  Sounds real cool!

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 4, 2012)

way to go matt th_wav th_wav

i hope all goes well for you, keep us posted if and when you can.

chuck


----------



## kjk (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't take it apart Matt - you know you want to.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's Wonderful Matt Look forward to seeing it ! Dale


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 4, 2012)

That is great, Matt.
Keep us posted as there are a lot of us interested in your fine work and this might help.
Gail in NM


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jan 4, 2012)

Very cool Matt, looking forward to the reports of the field test.

Dan


----------



## 1hand (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

I think they picked me because I been known to break about everything I tried out so far!!! I'm not just your average guy when it comes to field testing/wrecking stuff............... :big:

Matt


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Now THAT is so cool! Matt, I really hope this works out for you. Thm:

(oh sorry :big_

BC1
Jim


----------



## woodnut (Jan 4, 2012)

This is GREAT NEWS indeed !!!

Good Luck!! Hope see more about this after.

John


----------



## ShedBoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Great news . See if the manufacturer has any build pics, it will save you investigating. 

Brock


----------



## tel (Jan 5, 2012)

ONYA Matt! Thm:


----------



## Maryak (Jan 5, 2012)

tel  said:
			
		

> ONYA Matt! Thm:



Yep ONYA Matt :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations Matt, and now you will be able to pick up the hot stuff as soon as it is parted off! ;D

Jim


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations Matt!!!!! ;D
That is awesome news indeed!!!!

A full report of how it functions, works will be required!

oh and yes, do not take it apart to make it better!!! :big:

Andrew


----------



## dsquire (Jan 5, 2012)

Matt

Congratulations. As you can see, a lot of people are pulling for you. We will be waiting for any further news. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## compspecial (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow Matt,It'll be kinda like being a test pilot, I bet you will put the thing through its paces! hope it comes up to standards. ;D
            Stew.


----------



## rleete (Jan 5, 2012)

Does this mean he has to change his username?  :big:

The bionic man. Probably a lot more than $6million, but it's coming closer to reality every day. That's pretty amazing when you stop and think about it.


----------



## Path (Jan 5, 2012)

*This is great news and thanks for sharing. th_wav

Wishing you and your family the best.

Keep us posted.*


Pat H


----------



## Mosey (Jan 5, 2012)

Great to hear your good news! All the best to you, Matt.


----------



## fcheslop (Jan 5, 2012)

Best wishes Matt,Good luck,if you do take it to bits can we have pics :big:


----------



## tel (Jan 5, 2012)

Never mind the pics - we want working drawings!!!!! I might be able to change me name to '4 Hands' yet!


----------



## PhillyVa (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck in your endeavor Matt...great job!

Phil


----------



## rake60 (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats Matt!

Show them what it can do when a proper operator is in control. 

Rick


----------



## larry1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Matt, The best of luck, larry


----------



## metalmad (Jan 6, 2012)

Great news Matt
Congratulations mate 
Pete


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 6, 2012)

Fantastic news Matt, I hope this works out really well!

Vic.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 6, 2012)

Fantastic news Matt. Best wishes


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 7, 2012)

That's great news, Matt. Did you have some input on this design? I know you were working
on some design aspects of your own some time back.
Sure hope it works out well for you. Sorry for the pun, but it should be pretty darn handy! Best of luck!


----------



## Foozer (Jan 7, 2012)

See that the bebionic model has "The hand also has a selectable auto-grip feature that senses when a gripped item is slipping, automatically tightening the grip for a secure and safe hold."

It could be better at cleanly cracking eggs than I am.

Robert


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 7, 2012)

There is a lovely (and cautionary) tale about a bloke who developed an automatic gripper for a robot. Like the one here, it had a microphone that listened for the article to slip.

When it was finished, late one night, he wondered what it felt like (well, you would wouldn't you) and put his hand in. Luckily, he was able to reach a crescent wrench and dismantle the gripper.

His mistake of course, was to tell the other blokes about it. Then again, it is a cautionary tale and it might have saved someone else from having a worse experience.

Jim


----------



## lee9966 (Jan 8, 2012)

Great news for you!

What powers this thing? Can it be converted to run on steam?

Lee


----------



## 1hand (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your interest!

Here is a link to all the tv stuff from yesterday

http://showroom.showroom2.us.cision.com/reports/viewreport.do?key=znEaTrkpTxFifejoV8qoRNX70IoNAjPQ

Matt


----------



## rleete (Jan 13, 2012)

That really is cool stuff.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 13, 2012)

Really good. God bless you Matt.

 Ron


----------



## Antman (Jan 13, 2012)

Matt, hope you get a lot of mileage from that hand.
   Ant


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 14, 2012)

That looks great Matt. I was aware that various forms of bionic arm (and other limbs) have been available for many years. Called the Boston Arm or Russian Arm (depending on where you come from), the main limitation was the power source. The Brits even had an arm powered by compressed air generated by a plunger in the person's heel.

But yours is a new generation and the opposable thumb will make all the difference.

And isn't it amazing that you can post the TV news items and we can see them halfway around the world and on demand. Thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## steamer (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Matt! It's getting a lot of press!  How do you like it? come on now .....full design review here....very interested!

Dave


----------



## Lamachina58 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is amazing. I can't wait to see what you do with this!
Best wishes!
Tom


----------



## 1hand (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame]http://vimeo.com/35267235[/ame]

Sounds like a maybe a trip to NYC on Feb 21 to tape a bit for the Anderson Cooper show.

Matt


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice!
I was talking to one of my mentors, and he mentioned that you were in his lab. Bob Parks says hello. Small world.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 29, 2012)

What can I say Matt? Bloody fabulous. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## 1hand (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

Here is the video from the Anderson show I was on last week. Pretty cool surprise at the end!!

http://www.armdynamics.com/pages/in-the-newsmatt-razink

Matt


----------



## Mosey (Mar 1, 2012)

Wonderful! Nice family. All the best to you Matt.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 1, 2012)

That is amazing Matt!!!!
Congratulations!!!!

A question!!
Does it get easier to control the movements over time with practice??

It looks totally awesome!!! :big:

Andrew


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 1, 2012)

Matt I am so happy for you . God does do great things . Wonderful family . You should be proud . Dale


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad things are working out.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 1, 2012)

what can I say very cool and congratulations. 
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Just found your thread Matt.
Congratulations!
Such a happy story to share! Thanks.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations, Matt. I really hope the new hand works out well for you. 

Chuck


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations Matt

--ShopShoe


----------

